# Visa question...HELP!



## Schroeder8707 (May 8, 2014)

Hi fellow expats!

My wife and I and three children are currently in Mexico on tourist visas. We are all US citizens but my youngest child was born here in Mexico about a year ago so she has Mexican citizenship as well. 

We would like to reside here in Mexico on a more permanent basis. Since our daughter is a Mexican citizen would the rest of our family qualify to get more permanent visas? What type of visa would we qualify for? What would the process look like for applying for the visas?

Thanks for any help you can provide!

Justin


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I doubt a one year old can sponsor a whole family. Time to talk to a Consulate in the US


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

The Mexican consulate nearest your US address can give you the details. As parents of a Mexican, you might qualify for a residence visa with less difficulty; give it a try.


----------

